# quick question



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

ready to start my clothing company all the designs are ready to go, just need to print my shirts , re-label them and plastic bag them, whats a good company to enquire about these services?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would start with your local screen print shops. Using local can be cheaper than having to ship stock, plus you are closer for periodic approval stages.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you going to use a sewn in label or a label printed right on the shirt? If a sewn in label, you would probably want the labels sewn in before you send the blanks to the printer who could also tag and bag.

I recommend you post for in the Referrals and Recommendations section of the forum asking for these services in your area.


----------



## STAMPED21 UA (Dec 21, 2009)

tagless threads do all of this thats who i use. you can even send them your own apparel if you want. also since you a member of the forums use the code tsf10 for a 10% discount on you orders


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

For relabeling, the printers that I've worked with will remove the original t-shirt labels and replace them with custom screen printed labels in the neckline of the shirts. It isn't too expensive, but tends to add a lot of value to the brand. I prefer printed labels over sewn-in labels because they don't scratch the neck and are much more comfy.

For packing and shipping, you are best off ordering the supplies and handling the operation yourself. Check out my beginners guide to product presentation and packaging. It should send you in the right direction.

Loren


----------

